# 2020 GRIZZLY TRACKER WITH 2018 MERCURY 9.9 ELECTRIC START $8995.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS TRACKER 1754 BOAT IS A 2020 MODEL WITH 2 FISHING SEATS, A MINN KOTA TROLLING MOTOR, NEW BATTERY, GAS TANK AND A NEW 2018 MERCURY F9.9EHL MOTOR WITH ONE HOUR ON IT THIS BOAT IS READY TO SPLASH AND GO FISHING HURRY CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER AT 361-758-2140

















































*


----------

